# Fernet-Branca



## memyselfandeye (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi all.Unfortunately it seems that this stuff doesn't work for everybody. Susaloh tried it and it made her symptoms worse, so if you have symptoms similar to hers I'd advise you not to try it







However, if you have symptoms similar to mine I'd still strongly advise that you give it a try. I gave some to a friend today, and she was pain free within five minutes.


----------



## htyson (May 23, 2002)

Hi







I just wondered if anyone could let me know where I can buy this from? I spotted a posting on Fernet Branca a while ago on this board, and have been searching for somewhere I can get it from - without any success! Found a couple of sites on the internet, but the shipping costs were huge!!


----------



## memyselfandeye (Jan 10, 2003)

You should be able to get it from a decent off-license, Hev. Somewhere like Peter Dominic or Victoria Wines, I'd have said. You'll probably have to order it in, but I would guess they shouldn't have any trouble getting it for you.The stuff I've got I brought back from my holiday, and it only cost about ï¿½8.00. A wine merchant will probably charge you ï¿½20.00 in this country. Mine just says Fernet-Branca and International Bitters (which I took to be the name of the brewers) and a small amount of descriptive text in several different languages including English.I'll have a quick browse to see if I can find a high street source; I want to try the menthol stuff anyway. If I find anything useful I'll pass it on.


----------



## memyselfandeye (Jan 10, 2003)

I've just given my local Victoria Wine shop a ring; their website is useless. The guy that I spoke to said that they used to stock Fernet, but they haven't got any at the moment. He's making enquiries for me and will get back to me this week sometime to tell me whether he's been successful at sourcing some.I get the impression that smaller and more specialist wine merchants will be a better bet though. Give it a try in your area. Good luck, and let us know how you get on


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

My husband thinks that I should give this a try. But, I may have missed this in the other link so forgive me if I am being redundant......When is the best time to take it? Before you eat or after? What do you think it does? relaxes muscles, suppresses pain, stimulates digestion enzymes? My husband thinks that it may just be the alcohol....gets you so bombed that you can't feel the pain!Thanks for the info, I hope that I can find it in the liquor stores....


----------



## memyselfandeye (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi LaurieJ. For me Fernet-Branca cures the following symptoms:Indigestion.Bloating.Acid reflux.Pain.Nausea. At first I wondered if it was just the alcohol myself. I donï¿½t think it is though; one time when I had severe pain I tried a tot of whiskey instead, just to see if it had the same effect, but it didnï¿½t. It felt nice for a moment, but then the pain carried on as before. My guess would be that it must be the herbs involved that actually do the trick, and I also assume that the alcohol speeds their absorption into the stomach. If you think about it, when you put alcohol onto your skin it turns red because of the blood coming to the surface, so it follows that the alcohol penetrates the skin faster than would a water based solution.The herbs listed on the Branca website have the following descriptions listed as their curative properties:Aloe veraï¿½stimulates the immune system. It also purifies the blood and cleanses the liver.Angelicaï¿½works as a tonic, stimulating the digestion and improving liver function. It is used to relieve cramps and other pains, Chamomileï¿½has a calming effect on the nerves and muscles, and is therefore often used in cases of restlessness and insomnia. Cinchonaï¿½is used to treat fevers and digestive disorders. It also stimulates the digestion and relieves the symptoms of arthritis. Gentianï¿½stimulates the appetite and improves digestion. It also has an invigorating effect on the liver and gallbladder, and improves their functioning. Peppermint is effective against nausea and heartburn.Saffronï¿½good against fainting-fits and the palpitation of the heart; it strengthens the stomach, helps digestion.Rueï¿½used in cases of aching muscles and bones, and for restlessness. Wormwoodï¿½stimulates the digestion at the same time as it facilitates the absorption of nutrients. Culpeper praised ï¿½wormwood wine, so famous with the Germans. It is a strong and excellent wineï¿½of such efficacy to give an appetite, that the Germans drink of it so often, that they are able to eat for hours together, without sickness or indigestion.ï¿½It also contains St Johnï¿½s Wort, myrrh and about another thirty herbs besides, but I havenï¿½t got any information on them.As for when youï¿½re supposed to take it; I just take it when Iï¿½m feeling uncomfortable. I had spaghetti bolognaise for dinner tonight, which was quite rich and fatty. About half an hour after eating, I was still feeling very full, bloated, with a mild stomach ache. So I had about half an egg-cup full of Fernet, which was two swallows, and within a minute or so I had burped a couple of times and Iï¿½m feeling fine. My stomach feels warm and fuzzy inside instead of me heading for an evening of uncertain and variable amounts of pain. I have come home from work in the past, with the pain so bad that I donï¿½t know how or whether Iï¿½m going to get here; cold sweat, doubled up, dreading every bump in the road, and then when Iï¿½ve got here Iï¿½ve taken a tot of Fernet, which stops it dead in its tracks in about five minutes.The French, before eating a big meal, drink an aperitif; something like Cinzano or similar, which is supposed to stimulate the appetite and get the stomach ready to receive food. Then with the meal they drink wine, which is supposed to aid the digestion. After the meal theyï¿½ll drink a digestif, which is what Fernet-Branca is. This settles the stomach and aids digestion. Of course, being French, they probably go on to the brandy then drink a couple gallons of lager too, after all that. I remember a friend of mine saying that when he was working in France he seemed to be drinking a hell of a lot of alcohol, but never feeling any ill effects from it. He put it down to the way the French (and him whilst he was there) ate their food with the alcohol, and basically looked after their digestive system. I donï¿½t know how true that is, but it seems to make sense.Knowing that Iï¿½ve got a bottle in the wine rack sets my mind at rest because I know it works for me, and I never have to worry about whether what I eat or what I do is going to end up with me in agony for hours on end. Thatï¿½s one less thing to stress about


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

MemyselfandI,Thanks for the info. Your dinner sounds divine. Much better than the frozen yougurt and hard boiled eggs that I have been living on for the last 6 months.Just one other question: How do you sneak it into work? (ha, ha) I am not sure I am going to want to wait til I get home, if it works that well that quickly! Can I tell them it is just the liquid form of percocet? But seriously, thank you. As soon as the weather gets above zero degrees F. I'll start shopping around for the stuff. Can't wait to give it a try!Laurie


----------

